# staining new cedar white



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

got a job for the spring... cedar shake siding with crap factory primer.
i always stain cedar, seen painted cedar rot and push the paint off too many times, use cabot provt if it's a color, and theit oil solid color if it's in the range of white.
my experiance is 2 coats of oil solid over primer does the job and acrilyc can usually be used when ever it's time to re-stain.

that's my usuall... just wanted to know what you guys do when (if) you come across this.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Oil/alkyd prime (latex/acrylic won't hold back the tannin bleed)
Then your/their preference for top coat(s) solid stain


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

I am a fan of oil solid color stains. I have never used Cabot solid oil but I like their semi-trans. 

my house was built in 1912 and the top half is cedar shake. it is painted and I like the look, there aren't any areas that are rotting or peeling. Of coarse there are 20 coats of paint on it. 


how do you like to apply the stain?
spray and backbrush?
roll and backbrush?
or do you just brush it?


----------

